# Tang + Zoa/Paly IDs



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Picked up some strange Zoas and Palys this week. Also a tang. None of them came with any ID, anyone got any ideas? As far as I can tell it looks like a very juvenile dussumieri tang.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful corals and great pics as always ! 

If that is indeed an eye stripe tang, they can get pretty big !!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are def some awesome looking zoo's


----------

